# Anyone have a steering pinion gear?



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Any one have a steering pinion gear (located at the bottom of the steering shaft - engages the sector gear) on a junk tractor they'd be willing to part with? I managed to strip mine.

Here's a photo of the part:
<img src=http://www.cox-internet.com/countsmackula/images/piniongear.jpg>

I'll attach a photo of the old Craftsman below.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=40501>

Thanks in advance!
Angel


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

If you can find out who made it for sears might be easier to find the part. Being that old i would say MTD or Murray made it someone should be able to tell by the model #.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

The best I can tell, the tractor's model # is 502.254970

The part description is 'Pinion Gear' - Part # is 92007. 
It was superceded by the 'kit' which also includes the sector gear (and something else, not listed) part # 402075.

Thx!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

CatDaddy the only place i have found so far is at Sears parts on-line and its the SECTOR KIT for $74.00. Does anyone know who made this tractor:question:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have an old Case Hy Driv that I'm parting out...I'll look tomorrow to see if it's anything like that.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I have an old Case Hy Driv that I'm parting out...I'll look tomorrow to see if it's anything like that. *


Thanks Argee!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

502 is murray


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

CatDaddy i hate to say this but everywhere i have checked only sells the STEERING GEAR KIT this is the cheapest place i found so far. Its the first one on the list $62.64 i will keep looking.



http://search.cartserver.com/search/search.cgi?cartid=a-8671&category=Murray_Parts&keywords=MUR-402075


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Sorry -- been out all day. I will call my buddy tomorrow morning.
I hope this is ok. Thanks for all of your help, Jody! 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I looked at that old Case today....worlds apart...sorry frown


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
You could weld them up and grind or file to shape. It looks like you could also change the spacing and run on a good part of the gear. 
Rodster


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *CatDaddy i hate to say this but everywhere i have checked only sells the STEERING GEAR KIT this is the cheapest place i found so far. Its the first one on the list $62.64 i will keep looking.
> 
> http://search.cartserver.com/search/search.cgi?cartid=a-8671&category=Murray_Parts&keywords=MUR-402075 *


Thanks for the link Jody! Unless I find a good used, that looks like the way I'll have to go.

Argee- Thanks for taking the time to look at it for me!

Rodster- Welding... that's an idea. I'll have my bro-in-law look at it. 
re: spacing- the pinion gear is captured between a lower bronze bushing & the upper locator plate. No way to space up the sector gear either. So, no way effectively run it on a good part of the gear.

Thanks for all the responses guys!!
Angel


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Angel - Any luck on tracking down a pinion gear???


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Angel - Any luck on tracking down a pinion gear??? *


My father-in-law evidently knows a guy with a $hit pile of old mowers, so maybe I'll have some luck there. If not, it looks like I'll be ordering a whole steering assembly from www.outdoordistributors.com (the link that Jody posted).


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey CatDaddy did you find the part you was looking for:question: Did the guy have the part or you haven't been there to find out:question:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Jody, Haven't been out there yet. It rained last weekend, so I stayed around the house & worked on my 'Honey-do' list. Since school's out it's kinda tough going anywhere since it requires taking the little ones along. I'm hoping to get out there this weekend after I mow (again).

Thanks for asking tho'!
Angel

p.s. I visited the GW forum. It gets kinda squirrelly over there.

How much do you make?
What kind of underwear do you wear when you mow?
What kind of hat do you wear when you mow?

I joined in on some of the foolishness, but it's _still_ *kind of weird*.:stupid: 

The bbs software you guys use is infinitely superior to theirs!:cheers:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

BBS software? That brings back memories.... RBBS, WWIV, Galaticomm!  

Yeah well this forum software has been basically recoded almost completely! We are running so many mods and custom parts, it is simply cRaZy. 

Yeah saw the "How much you make? thread and How much tractor can you afford based upon that? --- Very strange posts there sometimes.... WOW. 

CatDaddy, haven't forgot about the part. Going to find out more tomorrow when I meet with friend of mine. Hope he has some leads on that part or perhaps an extra one you can use.

-Andy


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *CatDaddy, haven't forgot about the part. Going to find out more tomorrow when I meet with friend of mine. Hope he has some leads on that part or perhaps an extra one you can use.
> 
> -Andy *


Cool Andy!

TIA,
Angel


----------

